# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "The Punisher is a Supernatural Angel of Vengeance Now?" & More Stories Best Forgotten

## CBR News

CSBG has a collection of comic book stories that are best left forgotten, like the Punisher's time as a supernatural angel of vengeance.


_Full article here._

----------

